# Huddersfield gsd rally and companion dog show 19th July 2009



## odenna (Jun 28, 2009)

Huddersfield GSD rally and companion dog show on 19th July 2009
In aid of BIGGSD and Yorkshire Animal Ambulance
Dogs do not have to be kc registered

Entries on the day £1.00 a class.
Prizes 1st to 5th in every class.
Plaques for all 1st prize winners to keep.
Trophies to be held for 1 year.
Rosettes for oldest gsd in show and oldest dog in novelty class
Rosettes supplied by Tangles
Livercake will be on sale proceeds to gsd rescue.
Hot drinks will be on sale
Raffle
face painting
stalls
18 classes Gsd rally (any colour any coat)
11 classes Fun show (any breed/crossbreed)
4 Obedience classes (any breed/crossbreed)
Bale scurry (any breed/ crossbreed)
Held at Bradley mills Cricket club
Barr st off Leeds Rd
Huddersfield
HD1 6PB
Judging starts 11am 
Show opens at 9.30am

Full details on website Huddersfield Gsd Rally - Home​


----------



## odenna (Jun 28, 2009)

only a week to go anyone intrested in coming
from jo


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm gonna try to be there, sounds like fun.


----------



## odenna (Jun 28, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I'm gonna try to be there, sounds like fun.


i will be very busy but please say Hi I will be taking entries
from jo


----------

